# Problem with 03 Pathfinder Bose Radio



## randy993 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello all,
This is my first post and thank everyone in advance. I hope someone here can help me. I just picked up a 03 Pathfinder LE with the Bose HU and CD changer. At first I didn't think the HU was working because you could turn it on and it was unresponsive. No light no display nothing. I happened to messing around and pressed the controls on back of the steering wheel and the radio started playing. Still no display or control through the HU. What could this be?
TIA,
Randy


----------

